# labeling products with batch code



## JBB (Dec 3, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if they document each batch of product they make and designate some sort of code on their label? I feel like I need to do this so that I know the age of my lip balm in case I need to pull it after a certain time frame.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 3, 2017)

Do you have some kind of software to keep it documentaed?  I use tags in my soapmaker 3 and date is my lot numbers,  I can check what batch it was anytime i open the software


----------



## soaring1 (Dec 3, 2017)

I put batch numbers on my labels now.  I use Soap maker 3 so if there is ever a problem or question with a batch I can go back and look at the recipe, oils or butters used, where I bought the ingredient and expiration dates.


----------



## Heika (Dec 3, 2017)

I also use Soap Maker 3 with batch numbers. I keep hand written batch notes as I make product as well. It makes it all very easy to look back and see "what happened" if something goes wrong. Using batch numbers for your products is part of good manufacturing practices, and it just makes sense anyhow. When I first started out as a soaper I didn't use them, but when you start making a lot of stuff, it is easy to forget what the particulars were when you made the product.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 3, 2017)

Good thinking! I use the date of manufacture on every label, either at the very top or very bottom. Quite simple, really. For example, lip balm  made today, December 3, 2017 would be coded with a 6-digit number: *120317*.


----------



## JBB (Jan 6, 2018)

I had never heard of Soapmaker 3. Will look it up. Thanks so much.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 6, 2018)

JBB said:


> I had never heard of Soapmaker 3. Will look it up. Thanks so much.





You can get it through Nature’s Garden. They have two versions.  I too use it


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 6, 2018)

I keep printouts of all my products other than soap and include a batch number. Just came in very handy when a customer called me for a lotion I discontinued due to slow sales and she want 3 bottles. I asked her for the batch number so I could duplicate it exactly, since I tend to tweak recipes at times.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 6, 2018)

This video gives you a demostration of Soapmaker 3 professional edition (I'm not sure if there are different versions of Soapmaker 3, so I gave the full title for you):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Shij9-aX3is



JBB said:


> I had never heard of Soapmaker 3. Will look it up. Thanks so much.


----------



## earlene (Jan 14, 2018)

There is a sale through the 15th of January.  You can save $20.  See this link: https://thenovastudio.com/product/soapmaker-software/

That makes it a pretty good bargain for the Professional Version ($79 vs $99).  The lite (no-pro) version is $49.00 (US).


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 15, 2018)

For selling in the EU it is actually a requirement.  As others have said, it is also good practice to do it anyway.


----------

